# Cruze in heavy rain/ thunderstorms



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

seems to handle as well as physic allow it to... have not had any issues with hydro planing or leaks... if the wind is hitting directly at the side and is gusting high you will notice a bit of a push. 

what are you worried about i should ask?... flooding pulling water into engine?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> How does the Cruze handle in heavy rain and thunderstorms? Here in the STL we get a lot of bad storms and a lot of rain, so that would be a pretty big deciding factor. Thanks


I drove through Illinois a little over a week ago when that big storm came through. Severe thunderstorms and very high winds. I had the tires aired up to 48PSI. Never had an issue, and I performed regular brake checks during the more severe periods to check how much traction I had. I was very pleased at how well the car held onto the road.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mines way more stable and sure-footed than my heavy Volvo was. The Firestones are very good in rain as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, since I have a son and another son on the way, I am worried about the feeling of the car in general, like it feeling safe and sure footed. How do the Michelins on the LTZ like the rain?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's more tire-dependent than car-dependent. The Cruze in general doesn't get pushed around much by the wind or by gusts. Tires can and do transform a car. For example, my snow tires clawed up a particular snowy hill, while the all-seasons had the car almost hit the ditch on the side of the road when there was 1/2" of snow on that same hill.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> That's more tire-dependent than car-dependent. The Cruze in general doesn't get pushed around much by the wind or by gusts. Tires can and do transform a car.


Well said, took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

This car feels very stable and confident in rain and snow. One of the best I have had driving in snow and rain.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

No complaints here, but I don't think I've ever been in rain heavy enough to put the wipers on max, ever.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

My LS handled just fine in last summer's monsoon. Whether the Firestones will still be good 15K miles later remains to be seen, but I'm not especially worried.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

like i said, my car has handled perfectly, no issues in rain or "deep" snow. the car always feels planted to me


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

While I have not read front to back ratios, Cruze appears to be a very well balanced car. Was pleased my Cruze came with Continental 225/50-17 with an 80,000 mile tread wear warranty. Took the time to copy the serial numbers off each tire and registered them. Very quiet tires, yet very good, even on ice, but of course, don't drive quite so fast.

Car is very stable in thunderstorms and the greatest winds I drove it in were 50 mph. Shipped all of my kids out, but still haul my grandkids.

I don't want anything to happen to this little guy. 

View attachment 13426


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

No problems here with performance in heavy rains and storms.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Think the 1LT Firestone FR-710 suck in the rain on my car, hydroplane much easier than the yokohama Avid TRZ tires I had on my last car. 

however they are great in the snow! I will be replacing this fall with a much better all season.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Think the 1LT Firestone FR-710 suck in the rain on my car, hydroplane much easier than the yokohama Avid TRZ tires I had on my last car.
> 
> however they are great in the snow! I will be replacing this fall with a much better all season.


I have NEVER hydroplaned my Cruze, even going through big puddles too fast just for fun. I had Avid ENVigors on my last car, and they were pretty awful in puddles. Great wet traction for braking/cornering though.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> How does the Cruze handle in heavy rain and thunderstorms? Here in the STL we get a lot of bad storms and a lot of rain, so that would be a pretty big deciding factor. Thanks


When my Cruze was stock, 2LT with RS package, i was very impressed with how stable the car was in slipery condition, especialy in the winter and we got some nasty winterstorms in Quebec this year...

With my current setup, i thought it would be more nervous, but no, solid has a rock, snow, Heavy rain, High speed, anything you can think of, this car can handle it ! 

I love my Cruze.


----------



## Strummer126 (Apr 2, 2013)

It seems to handle fine in rain or snow from what I have experienced so far. However heavy winds shake the car, but I only really noticed it at idle. I suppose it's the same for most cars. The Cruze is my first car and I have mostly driven in snow and rain with stock firestone tires and haven't had any issues with traction or control so far.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Cruze is fine in rain / snow, but like the other said it depends on the tires.

The LTZ comes with the Michelin Pilot All-Seasons as OE, they did perfectly fine in the rain and surprisingly "decent" in moderate snow. I'll be upgrading by the end of the year to a performance summer / winter tire rotation.

The only sweating I do during rain storms is dodging huge puddles so I don't suck in water and hydrolock my engine


----------

